# gestrichelte Linie bei einer Tabelle !



## Feluxus (20. Juni 2002)

hallo zusammen

ich wollte mal fragen wie man gestrichelte linien bei einer Tabelle macht!? ( http://www.servicehoster.de/index.php <-- hier ist ein beispiel )


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Das wirst du mit css machen müssen. 
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, du weißt wie man Style Sheets einbindet.

Du definierst also in deiner css Datei folgendes




> border-style:Wert;          /* Rahmen auf alle Seiten */
> border-top-style:Wert;      /* Rahmen nur oben */
> border-bottom-style:Wert;   /* Rahmen nur unten */
> border-left-style:Wert;     /* Rahmen nur links */
> ...



Solltest du über CSS nicht Bescheid wissen, sag einfach Bescheid.
Ansonsten einfach mal einen kleinen Blick auf SelfHTML werfen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Gruß
Spanflo


----------



## Feluxus (20. Juni 2002)

ne ich kenne mich mit CSS bet aus kannst es mit bitte erklaeren ?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (20. Juni 2002)

<table style="border:dotted">


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Also, du fügst in den head Bereich deiner Seite einfach folgendes ein:
<HEAD>
  <TITLE>Titel</TITLE>
  <link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="format.css">  
</HEAD>

In der dort angegebenen Datei format.css speicherst du deine style Sheets.
in der css Datei von http://www.servicehoster.de steht unter anderem folgendes drin:


> .rightline {
> BORDER-RIGHT: #5582d3 1px solid
> }
> .bottomline {
> ...



Damit werden den "Variablen" wie z.B. ".menuleftline" bestimmte Eigenschaften zugewiesen, die du dann in deiner HTML Datei aufrufen kannst.
z.B.


> <p class=menuleftline>Dieser Test hat eine Linie Links...</p>



Wenn du jetzt noch ein bisschen in SelfHTML liest, dürfte der Rest kein Problem mehr sein...

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen

GHruß
Flo


----------

